# Considering A 23krs But Lots Of Newbee Questions



## RaceAZ (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I love the site you guys have put together! It really makes me want to join in the fun and I'm probably about 45-60 days away from a purchase. A couple of questions though:

Can anyone give me prices paid for their Kargoroo 23KRS? $23995 is the number my local dealer is starting at. I'm thinking new but could consider used for a good unit. It just seems used 23KRS's are hard to find in Arizona but I guess that's good in that people like them enough to keep them.

Does the lack of lower storage compartments make it hard to store all the needed camping items such as generator, tools, hoses, chairs, etc.? I want to haul a Yamaha Grizzly 660 quad (really big) and it will take up most of the front cargo area so that's a concern.

Also, having never towed anything this big, what kind of mileage can I expect from an '04 F150 5.4? That won't keep me from purchasing but I'm courious.

Any suggestions would help with negotiations and in the general decision making process. Otherwise, keep up the good work with the site. Owner modifications is one of the most useful. Thanks!!!

RaceAZ


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi RaceAZ
















to Outbackers! 

You will love the 23krs! I really don't think that storage space will be too much of an issue for you. 
We have a Honda 2000 generator which fits right under the wardrobe cabinet by the ramp of our 28krs.
I also got a 3 drawer storage unit that fits perfectly under the opposite storage cabinet that holds lots of other items, including our fresh water hose and accessories.

As far as pricing goes, check out this link: 23krs pricing. You might want to contact showdogs and find out which dealer she got that price from.

Make sure to check out the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion, Utah this summer. Lots of offroading to be done there, we're bringing our quad too!

Happy Roo Hunting!
Dawn


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

RaceAZ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I love the site you guys have put together! It really makes me want to join in the fun and I'm probably about 45-60 days away from a purchase. A couple of questions though:
> 
> ...


 Welcome aboard!! You have reached the clearinghouse of all things Outback! Standby you'll have plenty of info to use shortly. I can't help too much I have a bigger unit and I am not familiar with the one you're asking about. But you will have plenty of info for sure, to come!

Eric


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

RaceAZ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I love the site you guys have put together! It really makes me want to join in the fun and I'm probably about 45-60 days away from a purchase. A couple of questions though:
> 
> ...


Hi there! I just put a downpayment on a 23 KRS, and my dealer in West ALexandria Oh. quoted 16250. If you want it shipped it might be a good price.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

howdy! I get 8-10mpg pulling a 26RS with an '03 Expy, 5.4L.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

showdogs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I love the site you guys have put together! It really makes me want to join in the fun and I'm probably about 45-60 days away from a purchase. A couple of questions though:
> 
> ...


Hi there! I just put a downpayment on a 23 KRS, and my dealer in West ALexandria Oh. quoted 16250. If you want it shipped it might be a good price.
[/quote]

This is the best price Ive seen RaceAZ.. I paid 17500 in Iowa, and they paid the gas, so about 17200..

I have built an extended rear bumper on my 23roo.. As I'm in the same boat as you.. I haul 3 dirtbikes in mine. And I agree no outside storage is a real bummer. My extended bumper will hold the generator and will have a storage box when its done.. It should have been done, but its been a cold winter..

Heres a link to some pics of what I done..

click for thread and pics of extended bumper

Good Luck and welcome to the fun!

Oh yea... Expect right around 10mpg towing. Your f150 will pull it fine, but dont expect it to pull the bigger brother 28krs, youll need a 3/4 for that..

Carey


----------



## chowhounds4 (Mar 5, 2007)

RaceAZ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I love the site you guys have put together! It really makes me want to join in the fun and I'm probably about 45-60 days away from a purchase. A couple of questions though:
> 
> ...


 *I have mine for sale. if interested call 505-636-4371 or email [email protected]*


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We were quoted 16900 for a 23 krs and 19900 for a 28 krs,, we got the 28krs,, love it..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, RaceAZ!*








You have certainly come to the right place for questions and answers!

I have never really thought much about lack of storage space with a 'Roo, but if your quad really fills the space, you may have an issue. I would think the generator is the only big problem. Can it go in the truck?

As far as mileage goes, I would expect no more than 8-10MPG when towing.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome.








You are going to love it.
Storage has not been a issue for us (1 four-wheeler, kids toys, stroller, 22 gallon gray water tank, chairs, etc, etc)








I paid 19000 for ours in Savannah, Georgia last January.
As far as miles per gallon, Iâ€™m getting +/- 10.


----------



## psugrads (Feb 7, 2007)

We just got the call today that our 2007 23krs has been delivered to the dealer. We got it from Clem's trailer sales in Elwood City, PA. The price was a little higher than lakeshore at $17,095, but with not having to pay delivery/time to Michigan we saved more buy buying it local.

Not sure about the fuel mileage and storage yet. I will be hauling either a 2002 KTM 300MXC and/or a 1999 Honda Superhawk for hopefully 80% of our camping/racing trips. The plan now is to use the bed of the truck for the plastic bins and weatherproof items. I am sure that we will also be using the cargo space for bicycles and maybe some firewood. These are all great plans, we will have to see how they come into practice. We looked hard at the 28krs, but the cargo space is the same size (not really a drawback), but I just fealt that my 1/2 ton would be a little small for the 28krs when it is loaded for a weekend. Also, with being new to this, I did not want to have to absorb more of a cost and have to replace my truck as well.


----------



## RaceAZ (Mar 3, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Welcome to Outbackers, RaceAZ!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will probably put the generator in the bed of the truck if it won't fit behind the quad. Thanks everyone for the great advice. I should be buying a K'roo in the next 30 days and hope to make one of the upcoming events!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RaceAZ said:


> I will probably put the generator in the bed of the truck if it won't fit behind the quad. Thanks everyone for the great advice. I should be buying a K'roo in the next 30 days and hope to make one of the upcoming events!


This will be the longest 30 days of your life....hang in there.


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

The 23KRS is great, I picked mine up last summer. I can fit a Honda Rincon and a Yamaha 2400 gen in, but not much room is left. Towing with a '03 Tahoe MPG in Montana usually averaged around 9mpg, in oregon I was able to average 12+.

As for pricing, a friend here just got the local dealer to match Lakeshore with estimated shipping.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

snowviking said:


> As for pricing, a friend here just got the local dealer to match Lakeshore with estimated shipping.


Good for that local dealer







Who was it?? Many here may want to know for a future purchase


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

skippershe said:


> As for pricing, a friend here just got the local dealer to match Lakeshore with estimated shipping.


Good for that local dealer







Who was it?? Many here may want to know for a future purchase








[/quote]

Pierce in out in Billings.


----------



## RaceAZ (Mar 3, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I will probably put the generator in the bed of the truck if it won't fit behind the quad. Thanks everyone for the great advice. I should be buying a K'roo in the next 30 days and hope to make one of the upcoming events!


This will be the longest 30 days of your life....hang in there.








[/quote]

It's already the longest 30 days of my life. Every night I stare at the brochure when I get home. I am looking forward to lots of fun times ahead including some of the Outbacker events.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RaceAZ said:


> It's already the longest 30 days of my life. Every night I stare at the brochure when I get home. I am looking forward to lots of fun times ahead including some of the Outbacker events.


Like the Western Region Rally?


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't help on any of these questions....but we're sure glad you introduced yourself and asked. Lots of knowledgeable people here and I've already seen some good answers to your questions. Best wishes in your new purchase.


----------

